# Why do Hispanics have such weak handshakes?



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Serious question, it's just something I've noticed and it kind of drives me nuts. It's like shaking a limp noodle, is a firm handshake not seen the same way to them as it is here?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My Hispanic friends do not have weak handshakes. Your post is stereotyping at it's finest. If I were Hispanic, I would take offense to a post like this.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Well, be offended if you want, I'm basing the question on personal observations though, not a stereotype. I never noticed it until I got into an industry where I dealt with a lot of immigrants from down South and I can tell you that the majority of them have a weaker handshake. I'm just wondering if it's a cultural thing, not trying to disparage anyone.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

If that's the way you feel, fine, keep it to yourself. It's offensive, and no, I am not Hispanic, but I have lots of friends that are.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife has a mighty fine handshake and she's mescan.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Ok, so it' not alright to ask a question out of sincere curiosity as to whether or not something you've noticed as a trend is perhaps a cultural thing to learn more about a specific culture because someone might get offended. Cool, got it. Thanks for setting me straight.

It's only offensive if you read it as a judgement instead of an observation. I'm not judging, just asking about something I've observed. I don't want to offend anyone but, curiosity has driven me to the point I can't go on without knowing.

What I typically get is that they just give me their fingers and there's no grip. Maybe they think I smell bad, I usually do.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I have noticed the same thing


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Might have a lot to do with culture and even rituals.

Applies to any and all Races and Gender.

Some do not make eye contact.

Some do not have a strong or firm hand shake.

Some Women walk behind Men.

Culture is non-instinctive, meaning as kid's, we learn from our Parents. 

While the study is fascinating to me, there are special techniques used to exploit them in some situations; like during a interview/interrogation.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> If that's the way you feel, fine, keep it to yourself. It's offensive, and no, I am not Hispanic, but I have lots of friends that are.


I'm offended that once again your're offended so easily.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

I think its more a Mexican thing than a Hispanic thing. Ive noticed it myself. Not with Hispanics born or raised in the States, but more often with Mexicans. Im guessing its just a cultural thing. Or maybe the ones Ive met are just showing disrespect.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

shaggydog said:


> If that's the way you feel, fine, keep it to yourself. It's offensive, and no, I am not Hispanic, but I have lots of friends that are.


So youre getting offended for someone else without knowing whether they would be offended. Did you ever think maybe it actually is a cultural thing? You sound like a white BLM supporter.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Somebody's been butt hurt again.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

stinkypete said:


> So youre getting offended for someone else without knowing whether they would be offended. Did you ever think maybe it actually is a cultural thing? You sound like a white BLM supporter.


Lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope, not butt hurt at all, just think lumping all people of race, religion, occupation, etc, etc into one group and saying something negative about that group is not a good thing. It is a big problem in this world today.


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

*Hand shake*

The light handshake is because they really don't know you and don't want you to think they are being aggressive. When it is someone they have known or really care for they will give you a firm handshake.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

#beanerhandshakesmatter

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

axespino said:


> The light handshake is because they really don't know you and don't want you to think they are being aggressive. When it is someone they have known or really care for they will give you a firm handshake.


This makes sense and when I think about my experience, I've always gotten the light shake from people I've just met or people that I was in authority over. As I got to know them better, their grip firmed I just always thought it was because as I got to know them better I would gently coach them on the American style of shaking hands because, when in Rome...

I agree with the other post that said it's more prevalent with immigrants than those born and raised in the states. I would also agree that I've predominantly experienced it with Mexicans but, I learned early on that non-Mexicans (Salvadorans and Guatemalans in particular) took offense to being called Mexican like a Texan would take offense to being called a Yankee so I didn't want to use the term Mexican.

So, by offending one non-Hispanic guy in Waxahachie, I've learned that my firmer, American style grip may in fact be considered aggressive and/or offensive to the large Hispanic population where I live (I can be in Mexico in less than an hour). I think that was a good trade.

I think I'll adjust the way I shake hands with new people to better take their lead rather than assuming I'm going to get a firm grip.

One guy that worked for me never would give me a firm grip but, he called me "Mijo" even though I was his boss and hugged me so, I think we were OK. He was one of the best people I've ever known, I still miss him.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Nope, not butt hurt at all, just think lumping all people of race, religion, occupation, etc, etc into one group and saying something negative about that group is not a good thing. It is a big problem in this world today.


I don't think he was saying it as a negative remark towards Hispanic people maybe you need to lighten up a little bit and not get so easily offended. I work with some Asian people and for me to say that that do not like to look people in the eye directly is not stereotyping or be racist it's a cultural thing. Not all asain people are like that but it is a known practice for some. But way to be that guy


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

This is good but silly thread. It just goes to prove how prejudiced "ALL" of us are.( by the way prejudiced does not mean hate. if you do not know what it means. look it up) We have no tolerance for what is not like "us". It can be as simple as a weak handshake. (I will admit I would prefer a weak rather than some idiots who think they have to break your hand).

After living in Asia a long time, it became quite apparent that visitors did not know how to properly Wai. Even between the different countries of Asia, it is used differently. Once I learned properly the procedure of the county I was in it never surprised me at the folks who Wai'ed and then also bowed. Quite rude actually.

They also thought the American handshake was silly and who wants to touch a persons hand when you don't know where it has been, maybe he just had it up his nose.

I think the original poster had a good question. How will we learn tolerance if you do not ask to learn. We are all not pros in the art of expressing ourselves like some on here who think they are very intelligent. I know my writing skills leave a lot to be desired but I would also ask to try to learn.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Maybe they think you're gay?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm offended that someone can't even ask a question without someone else getting offended and butthurt. This PC garbage has gone too far. If the title of the thread tells you that it's something you don't want to see, then darn well don't read it. That's quite simple.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Nope, not butt hurt at all, just think lumping all people of race, religion, occupation, etc, etc into one group and saying something negative about that group is not a good thing. It is a big problem in this world today.


You are a clown. Your type of people are what it wrong with our country. Over sensitive crybaby.

I am married to a MEXICAN who is from MEXICO. I can say for a fact that everyone of her relatives who is from MEXICO, who I have shaken there hands has a weak hand shake. Even MEXICANS who have lived here for a long time that grew up with my father that I shake hands with have weak hand shakes.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is another slant... have you ever used the restrooms in Mexico? There is no toilet paper in most of them.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country. 

Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.

If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I have worked in Mexico and was raised in The Valley and most Mexicans do have a rather weak handshake and also will shake using just their fingers and not fully clasp your hand, sometimes the shake will transition to interlocking thumbs.It is just the way they do things. I don't see how it is offensive. In Colombia they have a firm handshake or a knuckle bump among friends.
In Brazil, a firm handshake, a hug and a kiss on the mouth or cheek. 
It is just different in different cultures. So what? When I returned from working in Mexico it took a while to break the habit of using a weak handshake.
The weak handshake I believe is mostly a Mexican trait and not Hispanic in general .


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^ and I bet it depends on how long they have been in the states also.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country.
> 
> Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.
> 
> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


Let me ask you something, if my question had been "Why do Americans have such firm handshakes?" would that have been stereotyping or bigoted? I think we can all agree that Americans do, in general, have pretty firm handshakes and the reasons for that are that we view this as a sign of respect and integrity in the person we're shaking hands with. That's our cultural norm. So, it's not stereotyping to ask that question but rather, asking what the cultural reason is behind this.

I did the same thing only I asked about a weak handshake in another culture to find out if there were cultural reasons for it. Maybe I could have phrased the question differently but, it's still the same question.

What seems to offend you the most about my question is that I've called the handshake weak. Well, perhaps in their culture, a strong handshake is considered rude (this is what I'm trying to find out) and a weak handshake is considered to be respectful. So it is in fact YOUR PREJUDICE against a weak handshake that has caused you to be offended. You're the one with a closed mind and making prejudgement on this, not the one trying to be sensitive to another culture.

Your thoughts? Sincerely, I'm asking. If you think I'm incorrect, I would appreciate a thoughtful and sincere explanation of the reasons why.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

JJGold said:


> Maybe they think you're gay?


LOL! But, none of my gay lo....er, I mean "friends" have weak handshakes. If I were gay, which I'm not (not that there's anything wrong with that), I would be offended by your statement. In fact, I'm not gay but, I'm still offended by this statement on behalf of gay people.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Here is another slant... have you ever used the restrooms in Mexico? *There is no toilet paper in most of them.*


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country.
> 
> Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.
> 
> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


You just assured you're an idiot. The OP asked a simple question. He didn't say it in a negative way or slander Hispanics in any such way. You are the problem with this country. People can't ask a simple question without a jack off like you getting offended.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bg said:


> Let me ask you something, if my question had been "Why do Americans have such firm handshakes?" would that have been stereotyping or bigoted? I think we can all agree that Americans do, in general, have pretty firm handshakes and the reasons for that are that we view this as a sign of respect and integrity in the person we're shaking hands with. That's our cultural norm. So, it's not stereotyping to ask that question but rather, asking what the cultural reason is behind this.
> 
> I did the same thing only I asked about a weak handshake in another culture to find out if there were cultural reasons for it. Maybe I could have phrased the question differently but, it's still the same question.
> 
> ...


In this country a weak handshake is viewed very negatively. When I meet someone with a weak handshake I notice it.

When I read your original post I took it as very negative toward a group of people, I am well aware of stereotyping and that is offensive to me. If I misread your post or intent I apologize. I don't apologize for thinking stereotyping is wrong.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have noticed the same thing.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> *In this country a weak handshake is viewed very negatively.* When I meet someone with a weak handshake I notice it.
> 
> When I read your original post I took it as very negative toward a group of people, I am well aware of stereotyping and that is offensive to me. If I misread your post or intent I apologize. I don't apologize for thinking stereotyping is wrong.


Firstly, I accept your apology, thank you.

This is exactly my point, it was your bias against a weak handshake that you found offensive, regardless of whether or not there might have been some cultural reason behind it. If you've read the thread, and my responses, it should be pretty clear that my intent was never to speak negatively of another group. It should also be pretty clear that I was not stereotyping them either but, for the record, stereotypes don't exist in a vacuum.

I hesitate to say the rest of this because I know it may come across poorly and I don't like to appear disrespectful of my elders but, you made a snap judgement without having all the facts. That is what is really wrong with this country, people flying off the handle based on emotion rather than logic. I think you should consider this a learnable moment and maybe be a little slower to judge in the future. If that seemed rude, I apologize for that, it wasn't my intent.


----------



## jmbapp (Aug 28, 2015)

Maybe you should stop shaking hands at the Rainbow bars....

Jason


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bg said:


> Firstly, I accept your apology, thank you.
> 
> This is exactly my point, it was your bias against a weak handshake that you found offensive, regardless of whether or not there might have been some cultural reason behind it. If you've read the thread, and my responses, it should be pretty clear that my intent was never to speak negatively of another group. It should also be pretty clear that I was not stereotyping them either but, for the record, stereotypes don't exist in a vacuum.
> 
> I hesitate to say the rest of this because I know it may come across poorly and I don't like to appear disrespectful of my elders but, you made a snap judgement without having all the facts. That is what is really wrong with this country, people flying off the handle based on emotion rather than logic. I think you should consider this a learnable moment and maybe be a little slower to judge in the future. If that seemed rude, I apologize for that, it wasn't my intent.


Your original post could be interpreted as negative, at least to me. We don't live in a vacuum.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

This is great! Some random white dude raising he11 about stereotyping. Even our Hispanic members don't care about this...

Probably because they are owning it. I work down by the border a lot and have noticed the crab claw limp noodle shake a lot.


BTW, a limp handshake drives me crazy also. Doesn't matter who is giving it, man, woman, white, black, mexican, etc.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They may have a weak handshake but have you ever seen one drop a taco?

I didn't think so! They have strength, I just think they dont want to offend anyone by showing it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Bg....I'm hispanic...I've bought trap gates from you. I shook your hand and thought to myself,,,for a welder you have a grip like a chik!

Jk but no offense taken...Hispanics and Indian doctors..like shaking the hand of a infant sometimes....yea there are a few exceptions to the rule, by you are right.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Y'all see what I did there...
Any Indian doctors on the board haha
Not enough stereotype in this thread yet!!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Why did shaggydog get the ban hammer?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

My wife is Mexican and all her relatives have a firm handshake, rough and callused hands. I was talking to her mom once and mentioned the word Hispanic. Her answer "Hell I'm not Hispanic, I'm Mexican. I'm from Mexico. Sure was a good cook.. Didn't teach her daughter one thing about cooking. Still burns water when she boils it.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Bg....I'm hispanic...I've bought trap gates from you. I shook your hand and thought to myself,,,for a welder you have a grip like a chik!
> 
> Jk but no offense taken...Hispanics and Indian doctors..like shaking the hand of a infant sometimes....yea there are a few exceptions to the rule, by you are right.


LOL, C'Mon man, I'm a fabricator, not a pipeliner. Jeeze.

In all honesty though, my grip isn't as strong as it once was. I have some nerve damage in my neck that will cause my grip to just release sometimes if I grasp things too firmly so I moderate it some now.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tusnas are prolly weak

Tus nalgas!!!

Lmfao!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

On the other hand, why do some feel the need to try and break your hand when handshaking? it's not suppose to be a strength contest.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

They may not have a firm handshake, but the ones who work in the trades, could crush your hand in a heartbeat if they wanted.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

What a thread.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

On another slant, why do some of our 'southern neighbors'... not hold the door open for ladies?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

stryper said:


> On another slant, why do some of our 'southern neighbors'... not hold the door open for ladies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


That's just bad manners and not limited to any one group. Young men of all races seem to have that problem. Around here, people generally hold the door open for anyone they see behind them, male or female. In Cypress/Houston, I see people typically don't do this, it's better down South in that regard.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> That's just bad manners and not limited to any one group. Young men of all races seem to have that problem. Around here, people generally hold the door open for anyone they see behind them, male or female. In Cypress/Houston, I see people typically don't do this, it's better down South in that regard.


That's probably god the a pretty major cultural component to that as well; just how women rank in the social structure; for example, the female "place" in some Muslim cultures is pretty much going to rule such a custom out entirely.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Do not squeeze the mighty gringos hand. He may fire you


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> What a thread.


I gotta pad my post count on this one.

I severed two tendons in mine so I do the knuckle thing with a chest bump.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> I gotta pad my post count on this one.
> 
> I severed two tendons in mine so I do the knuckle thing with a chest bump.


I don't like shaking hands at all. I don't know where that hand's just been.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't like shaking hands at all.I don't know where *that* hand's just been.


^
Yours or theirs?


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

bg said:


> This makes sense and when I think about my experience, I've always gotten the light shake from people I've just met or people that I was in authority over. As I got to know them better, their grip firmed I just always thought it was because as I got to know them better I would gently coach them on the American style of shaking hands because, when in Rome...
> 
> I agree with the other post that said it's more prevalent with immigrants than those born and raised in the states. I would also agree that I've predominantly experienced it with Mexicans but, I learned early on that non-Mexicans (Salvadorans and Guatemalans in particular) took offense to being called Mexican like a Texan would take offense to being called a Yankee so I didn't want to use the term Mexican.
> 
> ...


If he called you Mijo it's because he really cared for you.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

axespino said:


> If he called you Mijo it's because he really cared for you.


I know, he treated me like his son. Best worker I ever had and he was a genuine caring guy. I would have trusted him with my daughter.

He decided to go home 5 years ago, it had been a long time and he needed to. His son still works for me and he's a good kid but, he's not his dad. I still talk to him from time to time via his son, maybe one day he'll come back and I'll get to visit with him again but since he's 61 now, I doubt it. He's earned his retirement.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Why do so many guys shake a woman's hand like some limp wristed lady boy? Who knows why people do what they do; nature, nurture, something else. Who cares if it isn't hurting anyone or torturing animals or something.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

bg said:


> LOL, C'Mon man, I'm a fabricator, not a pipeliner. Jeeze.
> 
> In all honesty though, my grip isn't as strong as it once was. I have some nerve damage in my neck that will cause my grip to just release sometimes if I grasp things too firmly so I moderate it some now.


How ironic....Mrs Karma raises her ugly head...:tongue:


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

bg said:


> I know, he treated me like his son. Best worker I ever had and he was a genuine caring guy. I would have trusted him with my daughter.
> 
> He decided to go home 5 years ago, it had been a long time and he needed to. His son still works for me and he's a good kid but, he's not his dad. I still talk to him from time to time via his son, maybe one day he'll come back and I'll get to visit with him again but since he's 61 now, I doubt it. He's earned his retirement.


You may have to make the trip to see him. I bet he would really appreciate it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

djwag94 said:


> ^
> Yours or theirs?


My hands stay clean. It's yours I'm worried about. For all I know, you could have just been mining for boogers, or worse. 

If people would quit the silly practice of shaking hands all the time, the transmission of bacteria and viruses would probably drop by 75%.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I managed a restaurant yrs ago- before the proliferation of hand sanitizer. 
One of the city's greatest leaders would visit often. A real man of respect.
I knew he did not like to shake hands at the restaurant and every time someone did shake his hand, he'd go wash them. 
People could not help themselves. 20 people would visit his table every visit. Poor guy spent a lot of time in the restroom, but was always polite.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well. I see the thin skinned offended one finally got a slap. Bout time....he dang sure needed one.

I've got me a new Hispanic (screw that, she's a ******), DIL. She's one of the best young women I've ever met. I love her and hope and pray for her and my baby boy to have a wonderful life together and make me some little ****** grandbabies I can love.

Now if I can just get my youngest son to marry a black chick....

Edit: Regarding the handshakes. I've noticed the same over the years and wondered the same myself. I'll ask my DIL to see what she says. BTW, she calls me "******" once in a while. Don't bother me one dam bit.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Been around Hispanics all my life and noticed the limp handshake thing,
will be interesting to see if someone comes up with a sensible answer.

Had several friends in the construction business from Ohio, also had limp handshakes. Just figured that it was what they were taught. Have not seen a trend with Ohioans like I have seen with Hispanics.

Interesting thread.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well folks, I just asked my DIL and she says they just don't know any better. I take that to mean that's just the way they do it where they are from. My DIL is not a Mexican. She is of Mexican descent. Her last name was Beccerra.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well folks, I just asked my DIL and she says they just don't know any better. I take that to mean that's just the way they do it where they are from. My DIL is not a Mexican. She is of Mexican descent. Her last name was Beccerra.


Understood but it just doesn't make much sense. Have you ever used a mocaheta? Using those things three times a day to make people meals has got to make for some strong *** hands. And smashing frijoles every morning? Forget about it. Making bean tacis is no joke.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My DIL don't shake like that, she has a firm grip. She's sayin the mescins don't know any better.

Regarding the tacos, her grandmother can cook, oh man can she cook, but my DIL is pretty much worthless in that department!

When I make salsa, and I'm pretty dang good at it, she always says it's good but "****** style". I then retort with, "dang right it tastes ******, I'm a freakin ******!"


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Heck, I can barely grip a beer after working a weed eater for 20 mins. Imagine doing it all day long?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

If you appreciate a firm handshake, then teach and affirm a firm handshake.
When you shake hands with a youngster, tell him he has a strong handshake, a man's handshake. He'll have a bonebreaker after that.

We all need to be taught and encouraged, all ethnicities.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country.
> 
> Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.
> 
> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


I do not agree with prejudice at all and for the most part stereotyping. There was nothing wrong with the OP comment. He did not slander or talk down anyone he just simply asked a question.

Secondly I am far from being part of any problem. I do not lump anyone into categories based on looks, race, or color. You didn't mention any of those but thats where this is ultimately going. My statement was based on the fact that out of someone's question you automatically placed him in a category of being prejudice and stereotyping. His question was based on facts that he has noticed and obviously by the overwhelming response here others have noticed the same characteristic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was at the game tailgating earlier and got introduced to 3 younger guys, all around 21 years old, all of them crossfit coaches. I shook all their hands, I kid you not every one of them grabbed my first 3 fingers like girls sometimes do. First thing I thought about was this thread...hahaha 2 mescan americans and a white boy if anybody is keeping count


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Lol.

Hey bud, I gave you a plumbing reference earlier.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country.
> 
> Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.
> 
> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


The irony of you calling someone else a bigot


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

stryper said:


> On another slant, why do some of our 'southern neighbors'... not hold the door open for ladies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


I believe only people from the US south hold doors for people. If you go to Asia and hold the door they look at you with a "what is he doing" look until they realize you are holding the door for them to enter. My wife who is from Mexico didn't understand at first because it's not a of Latin America tradition to hold a door for a complete stranger. When I first traveled outside the states I nearly walked into doors "assuming" the door would be held open. I now assume the door will be closed in my face. It is what it is.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


I believe this is how shaggydog earned his ban. Funny thing is that out of all the posts I didn't sense any hostility until this one--which is not funny. Some were joking others were foolish but shaggydog's post one could feel his hatred for law enforcement. He won't be missed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

agonzales1981 said:


> I shook all their hands, I kid you not every one of them grabbed my first 3 fingers like girls sometimes do. First thing I thought about was this thread...


To me it is not so much about crushing someones hand, but where you grasp. Both parties need to have the webs of their thumbs touching before you grasp.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok here is the true reason why you feel like "Hispanics have weak hand shakes". 
White privilege. 
Us whities have such firm hand shakes because of our whiteness that all others just seem weak. 
You should be ashamed of your self and all your white privilege making the Hispanics feel less then you and your hand shake.
No need to thank me. 
James 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> To me it is not so much about crushing someones hand, but where you grasp. Both parties need to have the webs of their thumbs touching before you grasp.


Agree, I don't try to have a squeezing contest, just a nice firm handshake. Kind of caught me off guard really, I guess I never really thought about it until this thread lol


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

5,200+ views, 76 posts and climbing. You guys remember me when the thread of the year nominations happen next month, there's a couple of things in the greenie catalog I've had my eye on for some time and winning would get me the boost I need to finally acquire them!

Long live 2cool! Opening minds and breaking down social barriers with silly questions for almost 2 decades!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

bg said:


> 5,200+ views, 76 posts and climbing. You guys remember me when the thread of the year nominations happen next month, there's a couple of things in the greenie catalog I've had my eye on for some time and winning would get me the boost I need to finally acquire them!
> 
> Long live 2cool! Opening minds and breaking down social barriers with silly questions for almost 2 decades!


I agree with you on one thing, it is a silly post. And I don't think you intentions were harmful or hurtful.

However, one thing is for sure and without question. This is textbook stereotyping. From the Merriam-Webster dictionary...

*Stereotype (steÂ·reoÂ·type)*
to believe unfairly that all people or things with a particular characteristic are the same

Until you get out there and shake hands with every "hispanic", you are stereotyping.

You might still get my vote for thread of the year.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> I agree with you on one thing, it is a silly post. And I don't think you intentions were harmful or hurtful.
> 
> However, one thing is for sure and without question. This is textbook stereotyping. From the Merriam-Webster dictionary...
> 
> ...


In all fairness, he never said ALL hispanics.. The way it was phrased, it was merely plural, it takes a bit of assumption on the readers' part to translate it into an all-encompassing label..

Of course, that's a complete cop-out, we all know what he meant..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You got my best thread of the year vote just seeing shaggydog's updated status. I'd like to have a shot to grip Penolepe Cruz now that we are talking Mexicans! :cheers:


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I probably should have said "many Hispanics." I'll admit that my thread title was intentionally provocative, if it weren't we'd have never had this much fun.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You got my best thread of the year vote just seeing shaggydog's updated status. I'd like to have a shot to grip Penolepe Cruz now that we are talking Mexicans! :cheers:


She's Spanish but, Selma Hayek is 1/2 Mexican.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> I probably should have said "many Hispanics." I'll admit that my thread title was intentionally provocative, if it weren't we'd have never had this much fun.


Well, some of us, anyway...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, some of us, anyway...


and some just live to be offended. Fodder for laughs for sure. I'm fixin to hand out some green on this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bg said:


> Selma Hayek is 1/2 Mexican.


And 1/2 VAMPIRE!


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Nope, not butt hurt at all, just think lumping all people of race, religion, occupation, etc, etc into one group and saying something negative about that group is not a good thing. It is a big problem in this world today.


You and people who think like you are THE problem with this world ..! Cant wait for them to unblock you so you can read me calling you a douche nozzle, you DOUCHE NOZZLE ...!! I hope you get a flat on your way to vote for Billary ...!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bg said:


> She's Spanish but, Selma Hayek is 1/2 Mexican.


Hayek is also wayyyy hotter than Cruz. Just saying. Cruz looks like one of the French cigarette smoking cartoon dogs from Looney Toons back in the day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Its the beans... if they squeeze too hard they will Freon their shorts.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

nomaspigtails said:


> My wife has a mighty fine handshake and she's mescan.


You set yourself up! LOL! Pics....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> You set yourself up! LOL! Pics....


Okay. Not a very good pic (my phone is an old pos) but one from a bit ago of her making my lunch. Very strong hands for a 32 woman as you can see.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm and German/Mexican and I got nothing for this post...but how about those Texans..lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

ssmarinaman said:


> I'm and German/Mexican and I got nothing for this post...but how about those Texans..lol


Bet you make some mean sauerkraut tacos!


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*my .02*

im glad someone asked that question-- I have noticed that hand shake before and it always leaves me creeped out.... a lot of people out there are living their life while constantly offended by something and always looking for an argument. I noticed shaggydog was the first to reply to the thread and it only took him all of 5 mins to get it posted.-- that's ashamed- I don't think folks like that have any clue how bad it makes them look to other people... I know racism/discrimination exists, but I never have believed throwing fits ever solved anything

and oh yea-- BTHO Tennessee!! GIG'EM !!:cheers:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a good question and if anyone is offended by it - tuff. My SIL is Mex but born and raised in the US and is in the medical field - very strong handshake. The last 15 yrs i worked was with a lot of guys that couldn't speak English - majority had sissy handshakes. Don't know why either.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

But their hands do hard labor work that most don't or can't!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

ssmarinaman said:


> I'm and German/Mexican and I got nothing for this post...but how about those Texans..lol


You could say "I am going to conquer the world - maÃ±ana".


----------



## cabajohw (Dec 31, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> So most of you on here think bigotry, prejudice, and stereotyping are OK. I'll say it again, it is a major problem these days, especially in this country.
> 
> Oh, mr. Poopoo1984, I'm not overly sensitive in any way, just know the difference in right and wrong, in dealing with people.
> 
> If by chance you are a popo, you are a part of the problem if you are lumping people in categories.


I'm Hispanic and I didn't take any offense to the original question. When I go to Mexico for vacation I've noticed the same thing, lighter handshakes. It's cultural. People like you are the problem with this country shaggydog  and it's people like you who are fueling this race war on the police. You should be ashamed of yourself......it sounds like you're a Hillary sheep also :headknock


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> If that's the way you feel, fine, keep it to yourself. It's offensive, and no, I am not Hispanic, but I have lots of friends that are.


I was not offended at all at the OP. I was offended at your hair trigger PC comments, so keep them to yourself.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

all I can say is to each his/her own...Better than butting heads/or sniffing Buts


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Speaking of weak hand shaking Mexicans, anybody heard from ol Gilbert, aka Fat Batman?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Speaking of weak hand shaking Mexicans, anybody heard from ol Gilbert, aka Fat Batman?


SWS retired that burn handle a long time ago.

Do you still get weak knees when Louie is around? LOL Wassup!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

The way you grip someones hand does not mean chit, you must feel like a tough man gripping another guys hand hard.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Come on man, almost every man and a lot of women judge a person based on their handshake. I have found it to be telling, too much and they're overcompensating, too little and they're weak. I would write a thesis paper on it if I were still in school and chasing a sociology PhD, which would be stupid so I'm glad I'm not.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW..... Eleven pages, one guy gone and STILL..

this lame thread continues.

SERIOUSLY???

HUNTING SEASON NEEDS TO START NOW!


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

redspeck said:


> The way you grip someones hand does not mean chit, you must feel like a tough man gripping another guys hand hard.


 So you think it doesn't mean anything. This was a couple of years ago, know a guy fresh out of college that had a meeting with a big engineering firm here in Houston. I knew the guy who was going to get him in the door and an interview for a position there. They had a meeting before they were going to set up the interview and the young guy's handshake was so week that he would not recommend him for the job. He would be in a job that would meet with a lot of customers and that is not what they wanted to represent them. So think what you want but it matters to some.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Bay Walker said:


> So you think it doesn't mean anything. This was a couple of years ago, know a guy fresh out of college that had a meeting with a big engineering firm here in Houston. I knew the guy who was going to get him in the door and an interview for a position there. They had a meeting before they were going to set up the interview and the young guy's handshake was so week that he would not recommend him for the job. He would be in a job that would meet with a lot of customers and that is not what they wanted to represent them. So think what you want but it matters to some.


OK, I'm wrong i know it does. It's really a meaning of trust, as it started a long time ago when closing deals, but i think Hispanics don't see it that way because maybe they don't really know the full meaning of a hand shake. They may just see it as a hello or a good by, but that does not mean they cant be trusted or don't work as hard.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bay Walker said:


> So you think it doesn't mean anything. This was a couple of years ago, know a guy fresh out of college that had a meeting with a big engineering firm here in Houston. I knew the guy who was going to get him in the door and an interview for a position there. They had a meeting before they were going to set up the interview and the young guy's handshake was so week that he would not recommend him for the job. He would be in a job that would meet with a lot of customers and that is not what they wanted to represent them. So think what you want but it matters to some.


How would that go had it been the hiring manager with the weak handshake and the job applicant with an overly manly handshake? is he going to get the job or is he going to scare the prospective boss.... ?

I interviewed and hired engineers based on technical responses to technical questions. It does not help one bit to have an engineer on the team who is good looking and good at making first impression but cannot do squat when PDR and CDR come around.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Coming from a Hispanic male not all have a weak hamdshake. My father taught me a strong handshake leaves an impression. If I have a job interview I shake hands firmly but make sure to make eye contact and smile to make sure they see I am happy but they'll remember that shake. I've had managers squeeze me hand so hard I remembered it days after.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Who sticks their hand out for a handshake and wants anything less than a firm grip? Who doesn't go back for seconds, a do-over when someone grabs early and just gets your fingers?

Nothing impresses me more than a chick with a firm grip.

You give me a limp noodle to shake, you're going to know what a firm handshake ought to feel like. I've hired plenty of Mexicans, and most of them think it's ok to give a half-hearted grip. It's a cultural difference, I get it. I don't throw s_ _t covered toilet paper in the trash, they don't shake hands well. I don't fault them for it, it is what it is.

I shook hands with a mason once, must've been the owner of a company, because a hand shake quickly turned in to a competition.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Went from firm handshake... pre covid. Fist bump in March2020 to no closer than 6ft now.COVID-19 has changed everything. I still forget and try to shake hands .. hard to break a 55 year old habit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Old post but for the record- I have been around a very diverse crowd over the years, White, Black, European, Oriental, Middle eastern and so on. You name it, I have worked with them. I dont think its just Hispanics, Im not sure why but a firm handshake and eye contact are not what they used to be.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Davidsel47 said:


> Old post but for the record- I have been around a very diverse crowd over the years, White, Black, European, Oriental, Middle eastern and so on. You name it, I have worked with them. I dont think its just Hispanics, Im not sure why but a firm handshake and eye contact are not what they used to be.


You're right. Nobody wants to look you in the eye anymore or give a firm handshake. I'll look someone straight in the eye not trying to intimidate or be rude, but out of respect so they know I'm focused on them and confident in myself. It seems that has been lost over the years. I hate a weak handshake (and it doesn't have to be bone breaking, just not soft like a noodle) and someone that looks down or away while doing it. Drives me crazy, and makes me think they aren't very confident in themselves.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Well, for the record I am a TEXAN. My last name is Herrera. I believe a firm handshake and eye contact are very important when introducing myself. Itâ€™s extremely difficult to get used to this fist bump stuff. I am in the construction industry and have shaken the hand of just as many Mexican as Anglos. There are always different shakes from either group. I just chalk it up to a sign of the times.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im hispanic and was taught by father a firm hand shake ,look a person in the eye when you speak to them , yes sir and no maam , and respect everyone UNTIL disrespected .
Now their is a difference when you speak about mexicans . Mexicans are born and raised in mexico where their culture is different . Alot to be said there .... 
Big difference when you , your parents , grandparents and so on are born in America . 
I ve noticed the same thing with their handshakes and even asked and the ones I asked all told me the same that they were not taught that in their country .
Always remember guys not all hispanics are mexican . Thats a big umbrella to use . 
Think about this ... How many times has someone described a white person as Hey , did you see that irish guy was playing baseball with that european ? 
Does that make sense ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

dbarham said:


> I have noticed the same thing


Like shaking a dead horse mullet!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Shook hand with a doc in an ER and his hand was like of a little girlâ€™s. Goodness, I thought that I may have broken his hand! So strange for a manâ€™s, so effeminate.


----------

